# hymer email address



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I have recently emailed Hymer for a paint code number for my bumper,
I have previously used an address [email protected] but this time have had no response sent 1st on 11th of feb and chased on 16th..

Whilst I have used a paint matching since i did not receive a reply and so this is now not urgent.

Does anybody out there in mhf have a responsive email number for hymer for the future?

Ian


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

It looks as though they are steering people towards using the web-form for enquiries. Have you tried that?

See Hymer Contact


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for that

ian


----------

